# NSW 08/04 - Dalmeny Day of Days



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It has been an Indian Autumn.

I consulted Seabreaze and the diagnosis was no wind or swell for a week. A week! I'd promised myself and my wife not to venture onto the ocean by myself. But this was the day of days, a week of the day of days.

A recent charter to Montague Island had me experiencing the magnetic pulling power of Kingfish. It's something I just couldn't shake. How could I live in this place and not give it a crack. They rarely ventured inshore, but this was the day of days. It was now or never, and I won't settle for never.

There was no pre-planning, no pre-packing, no pre-choring, no pre-yakking. I did the housework, walked the dogs, got Xavier off to childcare. I then spent half an hour packing the gear and loaded the kayak onto the Elgrand, drove 2 minutes the ramp and spent another 30 minutes reversing the process. I wasn't on the water until 11am. It mattered not, the only change to the conditions was the elevation of the sun. The swell was running &#8230; off somewhere else. The breeze had blown itself to a standstill. I rolled my way down to the ramp for an effort free launch.










I saw eagle rays.

There is something weird about feeling them slide under you in 30cm of water. I paddled through the slick surface tension, snapped in the Mirage, snapped on a deep diver and pedalled to my forethoughts, the live bait grounds.

I should explain at this point that I had no idea what I was doing. A pelagic to me is a Flathead caught on a surface lure. Yes I'd caught a few chopper tailer in my time, and done battle with salmon on light gear, but pelagics, those that truly fit the definition of open ocean migrators, are as foreign to me as &#8230; well &#8230; Snapper. But I had to try. It was the day of days.

I hit what I assumed would be good bait grounds. The sounder showed a horizontal wall of black. I soon recognised the brown bullets as the yakkas of my dreams. I'd bought a Sabiki jig a few weeks ago from K-Mart for exactly this purpose. I'd never used one before, but how hard could it be? I soon realised I needed to attach a sinker. Having none I used a large jig head. I dropped it down through the brown cloud and jigged. Nothing! You're joking right! I dropped it to the bottom and started reeling it in. Mayhem! A small snapper hit the bottom jig and a hundred Yakkas smashed it in a frezy. I landed four that cast and three more the next. Two minutes of live bait fishing and I was done. Without a live bait well they would be strip bait soon, so I decided to rig one immediately, in 8m of water and 50m from shore.

My next problem was a lack of hooks. I was sure I'd bought some circle hooks two or three years ago. I must have thrown out rusty and dishevelled remnants a year or so later. I resorted to using a 4/0 jig head. It didn't sit right through the nose, but it would have to do.

I learnt something immediately. Birds that aren't working are merely full. There was soooooo much bait around me. Black clouds on the sounder, brown fog wherever I looked, surface slurping Yakkas making strange popping noises as they grazed on brown slicks of algae, seagulls squaffing "F-k off I'm full".

There were bust ups all around me, nothing too large, but not too small either. I cast a plastic around with constant small hit but no hookups. I checked the livey before leaving the bait grounds. It was gone. I may have just fallen off the jig head, but it still piqued my interest.

I set another one and kept casting my plastic at the boils. They concentrated at the edge of the surface slicks that are visible on glassy days like these. There was floating weed and detritus at these edges. This concentrated the bait fish and those that were rapidly filling on their demise. My gulps failed the interest test. The predators were full too.

Then the livey reel screamed. It was only a short scream but there was no denying it. The bait was gone but my interest had sharpened. The third livey in 10 minutes was given some weighted nose jewellery. After 5 minutes more casting I decided it was time to move on. I slowly pedalled out of the bat grounds and let the southerly current do the rest.

I drifted down past the headland to Yabbara Beach. I started in about 8m of water, but the birds were out wider. I saw those slicks again, but much further out. I'd never before ventured out more than a km or so off shore. But this was the day of days. Solo or not, it was time to head out wide. I hit the birds maybe 2km out in 20m of water. It was kind of spooky being out that wide, a slow release adrenalin rush. I was on an adventure.










My plastic soon found interest. It was pretty obvious they were flathead. But oddly they had weight. They weren't the 30cm specimens I'd become all to used to. But try as I might I just couldn't land one.

I saw a penguin.

The Flathead bite was hot but without a GPS it was impossible to set a mark. I just had to hope I landed one before drifting out of the hot spot. But my livey rig had other plans as it screamed off once again. No hookup. Damn jig head!

By now my remaining liveys weren't. I'd heard of people using butterfly fillets as an alternative. Cutting bate in the Adventure was an entirely new experience. I did the best I could to remove the spine and insert the jig head up through the top lip. I cast it out and resumed the flathead hunt. I finally had success, coercing a 42cm model to the net. It was by far my biggest Sand Flathead (sad but true).










I cast out the plastic again while I manoeuvred the Flathead to the front hatch. But before I could, I hooked another. I got it to the surface and was struck with a quandary. I already had one in the net. Do I try to scoop a second and risk losing both? Do I ditch the still green one into the cockpit to slice my legs to shreds, of lift an even greener one into my lap to shred the jewels. It saved me from my dilemma by self releasing. I took a few photos of the one that remained and successfully dispatched it to the hatch with the few remaining yakkas.

I saw a seal.

The bite continued but the size diminished. I shook off a few 30cm models and was a metre from landing another when the butterly rig would off with a resounding scream. This one hooked up. The 7kg rod bent into the water. My 15lb braid was rapidly disappearing from by Stradic 2500. I was hopelessly outgunned. I was almost relieved when it threw the hook before it stripped the reel. It was perhaps a 10 second fight, but that 10 seconds was my most rewarding experience in kayak fishing. I was hooked more indelibly than my 4/0 jig head would allow.

Wracked with adrenalin, I shakily butterflied another Yakka. I tossed it out with hope in my heart and mockery in my brain. I craved to relive that experience, even if that experience ended in the same unsatisfying conclusion.










I resume my plastic bouncing. By now I'd drifted a few km further south. I headed back north and east, puckering my way to 24m of water. The bust ups that had kept me company all day did not relent, nor did their determination to ignore me. The flathead were now gone, replaced with leatherjackets. Leatherjackets in 24m of water surrounded by an ocean of sand? Why? They destroyed three of my favourite gulps and I was running short. I soon as I felt the telltale tugs again I pulled it up off the bottom and reeled it in at pace. It got smashed!

My 2kg Jervis Walker rod was somewhat lacking in firepower. The top three runners were in the water. The 8lb braid was being stripped from the 1500 Sedona and there was little I could do. It went straight down, but I knew it was no Kingy. I somehow arrested the run and kept the pressure on. It vibrated as it circled below me. I very slowly won line. At 10m I got colour, silver blue. It was pelagic, but not a Flathead on a surface lure so my identification skills were sadly lacking. It was netted and vibrated like shock therapy. I first took it for a Slimey, but was corrected by many when I posted it in the fishing comp thread. The consensus was finally a Frigate Mackerel. It was a mere 42cm of pelagic, but pelagic nonetheless.










It bled ridiculous volumes of red attractant from its cheek wound. I decided to ditch it fast and pedal away even faster.

The bust ups continued unabated. No matter where I pedalled or drifted I could see or hear surface activity. They weren't large but they seemed fast. But neither my plastic nor my butterflied yakka would temp them. The bait finally got a hit - from a 34cm sand Flathead.

Dusk was approaching, the 4pm dusk of the changing season. I headed back to the bait grounds to toss my plastics among the mayhem. I had success, if you can describe a Wirrah as success.










I saw a sea eagle.

The day of days was drawing to a close. It was an astounding day surrounded by the kind of life that I'd seen only in my imagination while reading other people's reports. I didn't land a Kingfish, but I saw the potential to do so on my doorstep. Then again, I really have no idea what was hitting my baits except that they were big and fast.

I paddled back to the ramp in conditions that were identical to those I launched in some 5 hours before. A bloke was launching his tinny, solo. I asked what he wash chasing. His answer was accompanied by a twinkle in his smile wrinkled eyes. 'In shore Kingies'.

I now own circle hooks.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you ado....

John


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice report as usual Ado. Now you have an inkling of how the blue yonder calls it's seductive call. It's so hard to resist the urge to chase the horizon for the sound of a heavy drag squealing.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

mate every time i read one of your reports im totally riveted to it  
thanks and keep them coming in , Im at Batemans bay I hit something bout 2km out the other day 
It took a 100 metres of line on its first run , then made another , not looking like stopping at ANY stage 
I figured maybe a kingie


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc0UQo0AAA3XgAAQYAUwgRAAP63foCAAcigAAAAA1T9Cmk9PRT1GR6noxRGQUXNOr88l9SokdINIPIpwc/XWK2J6WrtiwOMju1q+R63FFj3NPF5womOGmVV2IQNjXe5jDKGRqt7DgJbaoLGYGEPV8XckU4UJDNFEKNA=


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

I tip my hat again to you sir....

Great read Ado.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Excellent read. 
Thanks.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Top part of the world Ado. Great Yarn. Do any yakkers fish Montague Island? cheers
Mat


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Uh oh, ado has caught yellow fever now! Looked fantastic out there. Top report that captures the feeling.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Love your beach ramp great read


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

Great write up! Really enjoyed it!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done Ado. I always rip my plastics back up from depth just in case. You just never know what might come around and smash your lure! ;-)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Metals. Get metals.


I know, I know. I just find it hard to overcome the Wonder Wobbler stigma.



Bertros said:


> It seems that most day of days fall on a work day for most of us


But at least you get to fish with your mates. Roundabouts and swings.



BigGee said:


> You really should try something other than the Crazy Legs shad


I ran out on Friday and resorted to 7" Gulp Jerk Shads in nuclear Chicken. My only touches were Leatherjackets. Now where's that mail order site again ....



nezevic said:


> Now you have an inkling of how the blue yonder calls it's seductive call. It's so hard to resist the urge to chase the horizon for the sound of a heavy drag squealing.


Too true. That one gig run will inspire me for some time. My opportunities will be very limited though given I'm always solo. Perfect conditions are a must.



Marty said:


> Im at Batemans bay I hit something bout 2km out the other day. It took a 100 metres of line on its first run , then made another , not looking like stopping at ANY stage. I figured maybe a kingie


My very limited knowledge suggests something else. I think Kingies typically go straight down, so unless you were in VERY deep water...



RedPhoenix said:


> Beware, livebaiting is awfully addictive, once you find appropriate grounds.


In there lies the problem. Inshore here is a sea of sand. I'm sure tuna ans small Mac's on on the cards, but Kingies will be a lottery. At least I know I can get bait fairly easily.



matcoburn said:


> Do any yakkers fish Montague Island?


Not that I'm aware of. I've never seen a report on this site or any talk from locals. It's a long way out, exposed and (most importantly) it's illegal to land there. In short, there's no reserve chute if it turns nasty unexpectedly. It was running 7m swell and 4m seas out there yesterday. It would be nothing short of spectacular if you could figure out how to do it safely.



brant78 said:


> I always rip my plastics back up from depth just in case.


Good tip. I will in the future. It's hard to get my head around how fast these things move.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

At last Ado hits the ocean blue! Well done Adrian, and on such a beautiful day. Great storyline, so we look out for more. Incidentally, we get occasional frigate mackerel up here; I agree they fight well for their size. I think you were a little undergunned out there and perhaps need a heavier outfit.

Kev


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I wanna go fishing again right now and I ony just got back. :lol: 
Great read Ado, I think you captured why we do this kayaking business perfectly.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Adrian

Come to terms with it however you may, but you man are HOOKED!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The following Friday was the last day of the amazing weather. The forecast was for a still morning with a NE wind strengthening in the afternoon and reaching a peak of about 12 knots by 7pm.

Armed with circle hooks and a keeper net, I launched at the ramp at 10am. There were a few puffs of telltale wind at launch which had me worrying. My sounder finally failed too, so I'd be operating blind in terms of bait, depth and structure. I headed to te bait ground and untangled the Sibiki. Another boat was collecting bait with a little success. My first cast resulted in mayhem. Four slimeys and two yakkas take some landing on a 2kg rod. Hysterical. The Sabiki was tangled beyond all recognition by the time I'd sorted out the vibrating school in my cockpit. The keeper net was deployed on a short tether, I tossed the tangled ball if hooks and line over the side again and landed two more yakkas. That seemed plenty. The Sibiki was retired, it's job well done.

By then the winf had hit 10 knots. I rigged a yakka on a 4/0 circle and pedalled out a couple of hundred yards. The conditions already told me not to venture out too wide. The wind and southerly current pushed me along at pace. I lost my last G5IJSCLISPN and resorted to 7" Gulp Jerk Shads in Nuclear Ckicken. I'm not sure how deep the unweighted yakka was able to get given the drift speed.

In an hour I'd drifted 2 to 3 km south without a touch on the livey and only leatherjackets on the Gulp. I tried inshore to see if I could russle up some flathead action, but unwilling to get too close to the beach given the rapidly increasing swell. White caps were becoming more common. It was no longer solo fishing weather. I turned the Adveture and headed back into the swell, chop and wind. The chop was 45 degrees to the bow which made for a wet ride. It took an hour to punch back to the bait grounds. I released the remaining livies on the way back, but kept some strip bait.

Arriving at the bait grounds, we wind was now 20 knots. The proximity of the point made the seas the proverbial washing machine. The lower half of my body became the required rag doll, allowing to rock and wobble as required while keeping my torso upright. I has to constantly pedal and turn to stay away from the rocks. I tossed a cast at the bommie and it was hit the moment it reached bottom. Snag, fish, weed, it was difficult to tell while feeling like a rubber duck in a hot tub. It definitely kicked but was difficult to budge. I ploughed away dragging it with me and then called it for what it was, a Wirrah. Not just any Wirrah, but half a metre of Wirrah. Taking a photo was one of the most difficult and puckering things I've ever done in a kayak given the conditions. This was the best I could do.


















I headed back at 1pm with the seas now too nasty for kayak or boat. So much for the forecast. Still, I learned that bait was easy to come by and kept be kept alive, at least for a while, in a keeper net. That's all. Time to wait for seabreaze to show me green again.

Here's a photo of the ramp as it was yesterday. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Ado, there is nothing like a good inshore opportunity, 
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I love your work Ado and look forward to reading more about how your dose of the yellow mist pans out 

A tip with sabikis in a kayak is to cut them in half so there's maximum 3 baits to deal with at a time dude. You can roll and unroll them around a piece of pool noodle and keep them in a case too like Ant does http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581&start=15


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Wrassmagnet. Great advice. I need all I can get.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Well lookie here


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I can see four more reports coming this week.


----------

